
Rube Goldberg museum exhibit reminds us why his name is in the dictionary - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/02/rube-goldberg-exhibit-world-premiere-celebrates-art-and-silliness-of-machines/
======
externalreality
How appropriate to post this on hacker news. In my time as a software
developer I have seen code and software architectures that would surely give
even Reuben himself a chuckle.

